# woodbine race track Canada



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

a horse racing @ Woodbine Race Track today

7
PP 07
MAGIC FLUTE
3 B F (ON) Point of Entry - Romance Is Diane
Stronach Stables
On 118
Sid Attard
20/1
Simon P. Husbands
42-1


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ldiat said:


> a horse racing @ Woodbine Race Track today
> 
> 7
> PP 07
> ...


OBTW finished 10th must have been thinking of Papagena


----------

